# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ταίστρα κήπου για πουλιά

## yannis37

ψάχνω να βρώ ταιστρες οπως στις φωτο (μόνο τέτοιο στυλ, οχι πλατφόρμα)....έχει πάρει το ματι σας κάπου...κάτι τέτοιο.
θέλω να βάλω κάτω στην αυλή να παρατηρω κανένα πουλάκι.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω που θα βρεις.. τι πουλακια θες να προσελκυσεις????????

----------


## χρηστος

σε ενδιαφέρει μήπως κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## thomas5

και εγω θελω κατι τετειο

----------


## yannis37

οτιδήποτε εκτός από σπουργίτη. 
Εδώ στην Αθήνα στην γειτονιά ζούν (ειναι 4 κολλητά σπίτια με αυλές) και έχω δει αυτό τον μήνα Κότσιφα, Σουσουράδα, και Κοκκινολαίμη. Βεβαια αυτά είναι περισσότερο εντομοφάγα αλλά την θέλω και για το δήλεσι μπας και έρθει και καμιά καρδερίνα.

----------


## yannis37

α το ξέχασα..... πήγα σήμερα ******   και πήρα πλέγμα και θα την φτιάξω μόνος μου. Θα βάλω φώτο μόλις τελιώσει

----------


## yannis37

Νέα απ την κατασκευη......

----------


## yannis37

ναι....sorry για το παραπάνω ....καλά εκανες και το εσβησες.

πισω στο θέμα μας

πλέγμα 3-4€



σωλήνας χαρτόνι απο ρολο υφασμα (απο σκουπίδια)



κάνουμε ρολό και το πλέγμα



περνάω και ενα χερι βερνικι το ρολό (το οποιο το β'αζω για να μην χρειαζεται να ριχνω 2-3 κιλά τροφή)



κεσεδάκι απο γιαούρτι για τον πάτο

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αν σου πω οτι χαιρομαι που δεν βρηκες κατι αμεσα στο εμποριο ....πως αλλιως θα εκανες τοσο ωραια πραγματα ! πολλαααααααααααααά  like !!!!!

περιμενω τη συνεχεια !!!

* το πλεγμα αυτο το βρηκες εκει που προλαβα να δω;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρε παιδια σκεφτομαι κι εγω καιρο να βρω κατι τετοιο γιατι το θελω για την μεγαλη κλουβα που εχω...Το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω....Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω πως θα τρωνε τα πουλια απο εκει.....Τα σπορακια δεν πεφτουν γιατι δεν χωρανε απο το πλεγμα,αρα πως θα τα βγαζουν εξω τα πουλακια?

----------


## yannis37

νεότερα από την πρωινή εργασία.

* ναι το βρήκα εκεί. εχει και μεγαλύτερο.

** τρωνε οπως αυτά στην πρώτη φώτο, αλλά κοιτα και εδώ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7xEZI_4m2U



τώρα πρέπει να φτιάξω ενα χωνι ανάποδο για την σκεπή

see u

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ χαζος γιατι παλι δεν καταλαβα....Πως ειναι δυνατον τα σπορακια να μην χωρανε να βγουνε για να μην χυνονται απ'εξω αλλα συγχρονως να μπορουν να βγουν για να φανε τα πουλια.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες κατι παρομοιο με ''κλρφτες''........ (εχει και πουλια στην συνεχεια!)

----------


## jk21

> πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ χαζος γιατι παλι δεν καταλαβα....Πως ειναι δυνατον τα σπορακια να μην χωρανε να βγουνε για να μην χυνονται απ'εξω αλλα συγχρονως να μπορουν να βγουν για να φανε τα πουλια.....



οι νομοι της βαρυτητας και της τριβης τα εμποδιζουν αν και οι τρυπες ελαχιστα μεγαλυτερες  (αν ηταν πολυ θα βγαινανε )

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

σε αυτο το βιντεο το καταλαβαινω,στην πρωτη ομως φωτο δεν εχει αλλες τρυπες παρα μονο αυτες απο το πλεγμα......Τελος παντων θα φτιαξω σαν αυτο απο το βιντεο κλεβοντας ιδεες απο τον φιλο μας

----------


## yannis37

το πουλί χώνει την μυτη του και τραβαει έξω ένα σποράκι......δεν τρωει εκει μέσα (σε αυτην σαν την δική μου) ....και πρέπει να έχει και λίγο μακριά μυτη οπως της καρδερίνας τουλάχιστον....οχι μικρότερη

koita

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καταλαβα.Αρα τα μπατζι και τα κοκατιλ δεν θα μπορουν να φανε απο εκει

----------


## yannis37

με την καμία ::

----------


## geam

ωραια ιδέα!!!! την ολοκλήρωσες???? θα την αντιγράψω κι εγώ...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

γιαννη πολυ ωραια δουλεια!

φτιαχνεις και ξυλινα κλουβακια?αν ναι θελουμε και απο εκει φωτο!

----------


## PAIANAS

Γιάννη ωραία ιδέα ,αλλά αν ψάξετε λίγο στο ίντερνετ ,υπάρχουν πανέμορφες έτοιμες κατασκευές που στέλνονται με courier από τις χώρες κατασκευής χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος ..Αν βέβαια δουλέψει η δική σου ,πατεντάρισε τη και μάζευε παραγγελίες ...

----------


## yannis37

έχω κολλήσει στο τι θα βάλω από πάνω.......και που θα το βρώ....θα πάω μια βολτα στα μεγάλα μαγαζια μπας και πάρω καμια ιδέα.

απο Aμερική φοβάμαι το τελωνείο φίλε paiana....

τώρα ξεκινάω με τα κλουβάκια....αυτό που φαινεται στην φώτο είναι το δευτερο...θα βάλω φώτο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια Γιαννη!!!!!!

Αντε να δουμε και τα κλουβακια σου!!!

Απο επανω μπορεις να βαλεις ενα πλαστικο σαν κονο (Οπως εχουν στις προπονησεις,στο ποδοσφαιρο,που ειναι κονος πλατυς) ετσι ωστε να μην βρεχετε κιολλας!  :Happy:

----------


## yannis37

Λοιπόν την ετοίμασα......απλά ήθελε λίιιιιιγο πιο μικρές τρυπούλες το πλέγμα γιατι πέφτουν μερικά σπόρια.....λίγα μεν.....αλλά πέφτουν.

δεν πειράζει,  next time.....

----------


## jk21

μην σε νοιαζει απλα θα γινεται show και απο κατω ! λοιπον οι επομενες φωτο θα ειναι με φτερωτους επισκεπτες ! ευχομαι συντομα να εχουμε φωτο σαν αυτες απο πολλα αλλα μελη ! ειναι ενα απο τα ονειρα μου που θελω καποτε να γινονται καποτε πραγματικοτητα και να εχει βαλει ενα λιθαρακι σε αυτο και το δικο μας φορουμ !!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μια χαρα μου φαινεται...Για να δουμε τι πουλια θα πιασει

----------


## jk21

> μια χαρα μου φαινεται...για να δουμε τι πουλια *θα πιασει*


niko με τετοιες λεξεις δεν κανουν λογοπαιγνια ... 
αν δεν ηταν ξεκαθαρο οτι μια ταιστρα κηπου συγκεντρωνει και δεν πιανει πουλια σε εβλεπα να τρως λογοκρισια βαρβατη !χαχα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> niko με τετοιες λεξεις δεν κανουν λογοπαιγνια ... 
> αν δεν ηταν ξεκαθαρο οτι μια ταιστρα κηπου συγκεντρωνει και δεν πιανει πουλια σε εβλεπα να τρως λογοκρισια βαρβατη !χαχα


με καμια δυναμη δεν εννοουσα αυτο που φανταστηκες....Σαν πολυ καλος φωτογραφος που εισαι θα επρεπε να καταλαβεις οτι εννοω τι πουλια θα πιασει ο φωτογραφικος φακος του Γιαννη  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεν φανταστηκα τιποτα ! ηξερα οτι δεν εννοουσες κατι τετοιο γιατι αν πιστευα κατι διαφορετικο ....ειναι γνωστο οτι ειμαι ψειρας με τους κανονισμους !!!

* το καλος φωτογραφος σε μια εποχη με σουπερ μηχανες τυπου slr   (εστω και με απλο φακο )  με αυτοματα προγραμματα ,ειναι πολυυυυυυ σχετικο !

----------


## ninos

ωραία ιδέα... Μπράβο Γιάννη !

----------


## yannis37

το μόνο που έχω να πω ειναι οτι δεν πάνε τα σπουργίτια (καλό αυτό) ....αλλά πουλάκι δεν έχω δει ακόμη

----------


## χρηστος

περίμενε να κρυώσει ο καιρός για να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για τροφή μετά κάθε μέρα θα γίνετε χαμός

----------


## geam

Γιάννη μάλλον είναι μέχρι να το μάθουνε...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γιαννη πολυ ωραια η ιδεα σου.
Για καρδερινες οι καλυτεροι σποροι για να ταιζεις ετσι ειναι νιζερ και ηλιοσπορος αλλα με αυτο το πλεγμα δεν ξερω τι θα βολευε.
Σιγουρα σε αυτο το μεγεθος ανοιγματος και λιγο μεγαλυτερο θα μπορουσες να βαλεις αραπικο φυστικι οπου και δεν χωραει να βγει και οι παπαδιτσες το σπανε και το βγαζουν σε κομματακια.

Για την γειτονια σου τωρα και για τα εντομοφαγα που εχει το καλυτερο θα ηταν mealworms.
Μηλα και εντομοτροφη(μαϊνοτροφη απο pet) επισης καταναλωνονται αλλα συνηθως οταν κρυωσει κι αλλο ο καιρος.

Εγω ταίζω καθε Χειμώνα Κοκκινολαιμηδες και Καρβουνιαρηδες κυριως με mealworms στο μπαλκονι μου στον 2ο οροφο σε στενο γεματο πολυκατοικιες οπως θα δεις στο video.
Βεβαια εκτος απο αυτα τα 2 ειδη εντομοφαγων, η γειτονια τον Χειμωνα εχει και Δεντροφυλλοσκοπους, Μαυροσκουφηδες, Κοτσυφια, Ψαρονια και Σταχτοσουσουραδες αλλα μονο ενα Μαυροσκουφη εχω πετυχει να ριχνει μια γρηγορη ματια στην ταϊστρα.

ΥΓ. Ο ηχος στο video ειναι καλεσματα και μερος τραγουδιου του Κοκκινολαιμη για διευκολυνση στην αναγνωριση του στην γειτονια που περισσοτερο ακουγεται παρα φαινεται.

ΥΓ.2 Αν ειναι ευκολο Γιαννη στειλε μου με pm το μαγαζι που αγορασες το πλεγμα και την τιμη. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Diamante de Gould

και το video λιγο βελτιωμένο:

----------


## yannis37

φοβερο το video!!!! εγώ έχω βάλει 80% nyjer και 20% κεχρι. Στην γειτονια υπάρχουν κοτσίφια, κοκκινολαίμιδες, σουσουράδες, και κατι άλλα μικρά που δεν ξέρω τι ειναι. Αλλά και πολλές δεκαοχτουρες και σπουργίτια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οδυσσεα τα σκουλικια που τα βρισκεις?
και σε τι μορφη ειναι?(ζωντανα?πεθαμενα?απο  ξηραμενα?)

εχω και εγω χρονια μια ταϊστρα αλλα μονο σπουργιτια ερχονται αφου βαζω πεσα οτι περισευει απο καναρινια και παπαγαλακια...

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για τον Οδυσσεα πως τα παρεχει αλλα υποθετω οτι μπορει να τα εκτρεφει κιολας .εμπειρια στην καλλιεργεια τετοιων σκουληκιων εχει και ο Πανος (panos04 ) και αν δει το ποστ θα σου πει περισσοτερα πιστευω οπως και ο Οδυσσεας αν ασχολειται .

τα σκουληκια αυτα ειναι του εντομου που θα αναγνωρισεις σιγουρα (σκαθαρι  -beetle )  στο συνδεσμο  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mealworm 

εκτρεφονται ταιζοντας τα με αλευρι (σιταρι - βρωμη κλπ ) ή νιφαδες των δημητριακων ή  και πιτουρο .αν δεν γραψει περισσοτερα καποιος ισως να γραψω εγω καποια στιγμη αν και δεν εχω καλλιεργησει .στην αγορα βρισκεις αν θες ζωντανα για να ξεκινησεις εκτροφη αν δεν σου δωσει αλλος

να και ενα βιντεακι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

συνηθως σε οτι γραφεις μενω με το στομα ανοιχτος,τωρα θα προτιμησω να το κλεισω....χαχαχα

ΠΑντως ηξερα κι εγω για εκτροφη σκουληκιων και εντομων

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θα περιμενω!
λεω ναβαλω και μαι ταϊστρα στο μπροστα μπαλκονι αλλα να ερχετε τιποτα πιο σπεσιαλ απο τα σπουργιτια...

----------


## jk21

> συνηθως σε οτι γραφεις μενω με το στομα ανοιχτος,τωρα θα προτιμησω να το κλεισω....χαχαχα
> 
> ΠΑντως ηξερα κι εγω για εκτροφη σκουληκιων και εντομων


offtopicΑΡΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τι θα ελεγες να πιεις μια δροσιστικη τεκιλλα;

 

παντως ο τυπος παρακατω ειναι πιο τολμηρος και εχει ακομη μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια απο τα mealworms στη διατροφη του

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αγγελε τα mealworms τα δινω ζωντανα. Ετσι δελεαζουν περισσοτερο τα πουλια στην Φυση.
Τα εχω 5-6 χρονια και τα ειχα παρει απο pet με ερπετα.
Απο τοτε εχω προσθεσει μονο 2 φορες νεο αιμα.
Βαλε μερικα ζωντανα σε καποιο γυαλινο μπολ μεσα σε καμια γλαστρα ή οπου εχεις δει εστω και μια φορα καποιο εντομοφαγο.
Αλλιως, τουλαχιστον για την αρχη, προσφερε τα στο πιο εμφανες και ασφαλες σημειο για πουλια, του μπαλκονιου σου και κανε μερικες μερες υπομονη μεχρι να τα δεις να μειωνονται..

Σχετικα με την εκτροφη των mealworms, μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες, το πιο παραγωγικο συστημα ειναι για εμενα ειναι το παρακατω:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στο υπογειο (χωρις φως δηλαδη) θα μπορουσα να κανω εκτροφη?

*η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα και τα σκουλικακια τα λυπαμε να τα εκτρεφω για φαγωμα τα καϊμενα...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ναι Αγγελε οσο πιο σκοτεινα τοσο πιο δραστηρια ειναι αρα και παραγωγικα.
Και στο σπιτι δηλαδη, εαν δεν τα εχεις σε καμια ντουλαπα, θα πρεπει να τα εχεις σκεπασμενα για να εχουν σκοταδι.
Το μονο αρνητικο στο υπογειο ειναι πως μπορει να εχει πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια.
Αυτα θελουν 30 βαθμους Κελσιου για να ακολουθουν τους χρονους του κυκλου ζωης που αναφερονται στις διαφορες σελιδες του διαδικτυου.
Οτιδηποτε ψυχροτερο, απλα καθυστερει λιγο την ολη διαδικασια.
Στο ψυγειο στην συντηρηση να φανταστεις που τα εχουν στα pets, αντεχουν για μηνες ως προνυμφες χωρις να αναπτυσονται ουτε να τρεφονται.

*Συμφωνω με το τελευταιο που λες. Ειναι αξιαγαπητα και με αρκετα ενδιαφερον κυκλο ζωης. Εγω να φανταστεις ξεκινησα να τα εκτρεφω καθαρα και μονο επειδη μου αρεσαν και μετα αρχισα να τα ταϊζω τα πουλια για να κοντρολαρω λιγο τον αριθμο τους.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αααααχχχ...παναγία μου!!! Σκουληκια!! Μπλιαχχ!!!! Ακόμα αυτό να κάνω, εκτροφή σκουληκιών!! Αλλά αυτό να δίνουμε ότι δεν τα τρώνε τα δικά μας, είναι καλή ιδέα!!Θα το δοκιμάσω! Δλδ τα βάζω στο μπαλκόνι κ έρχονται τα πουλιά κ τρώνε? Έτσι απλά??

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Βικυ αν εισαι πολυ κεντρικα στην Λαρισα και προσφερεις τα υπολοιπα απο παπαγαλοτροφη ειναι πολυ πιθανο να προσελκυσεις μονο Περιστερια και Σπιτοσπουργιτια. Αν το μπαλκονι σου βλεπω ομως στο ποταμι πχ μπορεις να εχεις επισκεψεις απο Γαλαζοπαπαδιτσα μεχρι και Δρυοκολαπτη. 
*Μπορεις να βαλεις την τροφη σε ενα πιατο γλαστρας σε ενα εμφανες (απο εξω) σημειο του μπαλκονιου.

----------


## χρηστος

ήρθαν καθόλου πουλιά
αν δεν έχουν έρθει υπάρχει μια λύση αν και είναι αντίθετη με τούς κανόνες αγόρασε μια καρδερίνα πιασμένη από πετ σοπ βάλτην σε κλουβί διπλά στην ταΐστρα για μερικές εβδομάδες μόλις δεις να έρχονται πουλιά άφησε την ελεύθερη και μπορεί να έρχεται να τρώει και αυτήν

----------


## jk21

Βρε ΧΡΗΣΤΟ αφου ξερεις οτι ειναι αντιθετο στους κανονες τι το γραφεις; η  μια λυση ηταν να μην στο εγκρινουμε .τελικα το ανεβασα πριν λιγο το  ποστ σου ... θα μου πεις ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ γραφω να το απελευθερωσει μετα  .... 
Αν  και ετσι κι αλλιως διαφωνω με το να αγοραζουμε πιασμενα για  απελευθερωση γιατι ενισχυουμε τους πουλοπιαστες να συνεχισουν ,θα το  καταλάβαινα αν γινοταν μονο για αυτο ... αλλα εδω εσυ προτεινεις καποιον  να κανει το << κομματι >>  του με το πιασμενο και μετα να  το αφησει ... εχεις αναρωτηθει οσες μερες θα γινοτανε αυτο μεχρι να  μαθουν τα αλλα πουλια το μερος και να ερχονται ,πως θα νοιωθει το  καημενο να τα βλεπει να ξαναφευγουν και αυτο να χτυπιεται μη μπορωντας  να ακολουθησει;

----------


## marlene

*Σκεφτόμουν ακριβώς το ίδιο με το Δημήτρη... Ε, και κατά τη γνώμη μου το να θέλεις να ταϊσεις πουλιά στον κήπο σου, σημαίνει ότι τα χαίρεσαι που πετάνε ελεύθερα κ θέλεις να τα έχεις κοντά σου συχνότερα... Με όλη αυτή την αηδία με τους πουλο-πιάστες κ το πόσο βασανίζεται ένα αιχμαλωτισμένο πλασματάκι ..το όλο πράγμα θα έχανε παντελώς το νόημα του...*

----------


## yannis37

δεν με νοιάζει αν έρθουν η οχι....εγω θα την εχω εκει και αμα θελουν καλως να ορίσουν......αλλά ρε παιδιά αν σκεφτείτε για να έχουμε καρδερινες εκτροφής σημαινει οτι οι γονεις η οι παππούδες τους ηταν πιασμένα πουλιά. οπότε πάλι ενισχυεται το πιασιμο των πουλιών.....η μήπως οσοι πιασαν πιασαν και τώρα τελος??????
δεν ξέρω....πάντως σίγουρα ειμαι κατα του πιασίματος χωρις κανένα λόγο.....
Είναι και το οικονομικό στην μέση.... πας για εκτροφής και σου λένε 200 ευρώ το ζευγάρι, και έρχεται ο άλλος και σου λέει 50

τέλος πάντων..ειναι άλλο θέμα αυτό..

----------


## χρηστος

μια γνώμη είπα το έκανε φίλος μου που έμενε στην Χαλκίδα είχε στον κήπο του ταΐστρες αλλά δεν ερχόντουσαν πουλιά 
αλλά είχε μια καρδερίνα πιασμένη 2 χρονών και μέσα σε μια βδομάδα δεν προλάβαινε να γεμίζει τις ταΐστρες
όχι ότι το έκανα εγώ 
και εγώ εχω ταΐστρες κήπου αλλά μένω επαρχία και είμαστε γεμάτο πουλιά εγώ δεν εχω τέτοια προβλήματα

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο αν δεν υπολογιζα την καλη προθεση στη σκεψη σου ,δεν θα ειχε εγκριθει το ποστ !

Γιαννη  εχω ενα ζευγαρακι καρδερινες εκτροφης που πριν λιγες γενιες 2 ή 3 οι γονεις τους ηταν στη φυση .ειναι δωρο φιλων που τις αποκτησανε απο δικα τους πουλια γεννημενα και κεινα στην αιχμαλωσια .καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τι λες και ξερω (ασχετα αν αυτα που εχω ειναι ηρεμα ) οτι τα πουλια εκτροφης δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και ετοιμα να γινουν οικοσιτα διχως προβληματα και απωλειες λογω του στρες της αιχμαλωσιας .απωλειες που ειναι βεβαια πολυ πιο μεγαλες και οχι η εξαιρεση αλλα ο κανονας σε πουλια γεννημενα στη φυση που εχουν αρπαχθει απο αυτη και ισως μεχρι να γεννηθουν οι γεννητορες των δικων μου καποια απο τα αδερφια τους να εχουν ηδη χαθει .Για το σταματημα της αρπαγης απο τη φυση ,για οσους με γνωριζουν  ξερουν οτι κανω οτι μπορω .μεσα σε αυτα ειναι να προσπαθησω να ενισχυσω με οποιο τροπο μπορω ,την εκτροφη πουλιων ηδη γεννημενων σε κλουβι και μονο αυτων σαν μεσο ωστε καποια στιγμη η εκτροφη να μεγαλωσει και η διαθεση πουλιων να ειναι μεγαλυτερη αρα και οι τιμες μικροτερες .αν και διαφωνω προσωπικα ευρυτερα με την πωληση πουλιων και συμφωνω μονο με ανταλλαγη με αλλα πουλακια ή ειδων πχ σπορων που δεν θα πανε στην τσεπη των ιδιοκτητων αλλα στα  αλλα πουλακια  ή τη δωρεα πουλιων .θα μου πεις δωρεα καρδερινων εκτρογφης; μην ξεχνας οτι εγω ετσι αποκτησα (μαλιστα με παροτρυνση εντονη οχι μονο των ιδιοκτητων αλλα και αλλων φιλων μου που βλεπανε να γραφω για αυτα τα πουλια αλλα να μην εκτρεφω ) αλλα να εισαι ετοιμος και αυτο που μοιαζει ανεκδοτο ,να γινει συντομα αν οχι εκτεταμενα αλλα σε μικρη εστω εκταση ,ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ! ειμαι πεισμων και οτι ονειρευομαι το πετυχαινω ! ειτε μεσω της αναπτυξης της εκτροφης ειτε μεσω της παιδειας που μεσα απ αυτο το φορουμ ,θελουμε να περασουμε για την μη αρπαγη αλλων πουλιων απο τη φυση ! ετσι κι αλλιως περα απο το ηθικο του θεματος ,ειναι ανοησια να βαζεις σε μια επιτυχημενη εκτροφη νεο αιμα πιασμενων πουλιων ,εισαγαγοντες πιθανες << βομβες>> κοκκιδιων και αλλων παρασιτων που τα ελευθερα πουλια κουβαλουν σε ισορροπια πανω τους *αλλα με την αιχμαλωσια λογω στρες διογκονωνται και γινονται παθογονα !!!!*

----------


## yannis37

Δημήτρη, οπωσδήποτε τα πουλιά εκτροφής ειναι πολύ καλύτερα για κάποιον που σκεφτεται την δική του εκτροφή για ολους τους λογους που ανεφερες παραπάνω αλλά και για δική του ευκολία.
Αλλά για μένα το "πολέμάω την αιχμαλωσία" σημαινει ..δεν έχω καμια καρδερίνα και κανενα αγριο...... ουτε εκτροφής ουτε τίποτα....μονο έτσι θα σταματησει το πιάσιμο αγριων πουλιών. 
Αλλά βλέπεις ειναι τοσο ομορφα που δεν μπορεις να αντεξεις στον πειρασμό!!!

----------


## jk21

ισως και να εχεις δικιο ..... ομως να  ξερεις ,αν και ο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ  εφυγε για την ΤΡΟΙΑ λιγο εξω απο το Πτελεο ,το χωριο του πατερα μου ,αν και ο πρωτος που πατησε το ποδι του στη τροια ηταν ο Πρωτεσιλαος βασιλιας της περιοχης γυρω απο το Πτελεο ,εγω αυτον που θαυμαζα ηταν ο Οδυσσεας .τα καστρα ΓΙΑΝΝΗ κατακτουνται μονο απο μεσα μεσα και με τη δυναμη του νου ! ηταν απο τα λιγα που δεν μου αρεσανε στο << ΛΟΥΗ >> του Μουρσελα στα Βαμμενα κοκκινα μαλλια ... το οτι εβαζε τον εαυτο του εξω απο τον << κυκλο >> .αν το διαβασεις θα καταλαβεις .οντας μερος του συστηματος σαν καλος δασκαλακος που ειμαι ,εχω μαθει οτι το συστημα χτυπιεται μονο εκ των εσω ...  μην περιμενεις απο κανεναν που εχει βγαλει πουλακια εκτροφης να τα αφησει στη φυση .ακομα και αν καποια απο αυτα υπο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες θα μπορουσαν να βρεθουν στο σπιτι των προγονων τους .αν ειναι στην προσπαθεια μου να τους πεισω να μεινουν σε αυτα και να μην φερουν στην αιχμαλωσια νεα ,και αν ειναι να πεισω οσους δεν εχουν καν εκτροφης να μην αποκτησουν νεα απο την φυση  ,ας κατηγορηθω χιλιες φορες οτι σταματησα να πολεμω την αιχμαλωσια .να σαι σιγουρος οτι δεν το γραφω για σενα αλλα ,γιατι αρπαξα την ευκαιρια απαντωντας σε σενα ! 

τα λεμε αυριο φιλαρακο ,στους τραγουδιστες μας   :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες Γιαννη??????????????

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

φυστικια εχει μεσα?

αααααχ να μηνε χω κηπο....

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ωραια ταιστρα φαινεται αυτη κ ευκολη!! Αν διακρινω καλα ειναι κουνελοσυρμα κ μέσα φυστικια?? 
ο καθενας θα μπορουσε να το κανει κ ετσι να χει οικοσιτες-ελευθερες καρδερινες να του κελαηδανε κ οχι εγκλωβισμενες κ δυστυχισμενες σε κλουβι!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια βρηκα σημερα σε ξεκαθαρισμα 2 ωραιοτατες υδραυλικες ταπες ...η μιας σταθερη ή αλλη με βιδωτο καπακι σε τελειο μεγεθος για ταϊστρα(πατος η σταθερη και το καπακι απο πανω!) ...

τι συτα να βαλω?
που θα βρω?και τι ειναι το καλητερο να βαλω ωστε να εχω ποικιλια στους επισκεπτες?..το πιο βολικο για εμενα ειναι τα φυστικια απο πανω...αλλα θα εχω ποικιλιας στα πουλια που θα ερχονται?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ευκολο!
συτα δεν εχω δει σε αυτο το μεγεθος...

----------


## jk21

ΑΓΓΕΛΕ ειχε προσφατα μαγαζι στη γειτονια μου αλλα τελειωσε .ειπε θα ξαναφερει .αν δεν βρεις θα κοιταξω αν ερθω προς τον φλεβαρη πατριδα ,να σου φερω αν δεν θες μεγαλο κομματι και εχω χωρο

----------


## jk21

δικο σας : ενα e-book free για το birdfeeding  

the ultimate birdfeeder handbook

http://books.google.gr/books?id=sMMH...page&q&f=false

(σας παει στο κατω μερος της σελιδας .ανεβειτε )

----------


## jk21

να και μερικες ιδεες για ταιστρα και ποτιστρα κηπου

----------

